# Jenoopt 4100 z3 oder hp ps 812 ?



## Nofear (4. Oktober 2002)

Hi!

Wie würdet ihr euch entscheiden ?

Entweder die Jenooptik JD 4100 Z3 

oder 

HP Photosmart 812 

Ich kriege die Jeno für 400 Euro, die Hp für 600 Euro, welche würdet ihr nehmen ?

Habt ihr selbst Erfahrungen mit der Kamera gemacht ?

Ich geh mir morgen eine holen, deshalb schreibt bitte ganz fleißig 

danke im voraus, schönen Abend noch


----------



## Nofear (5. Oktober 2002)

Hallo nochmals

Hab gerade mal bei ebay vorbeigeschaut

Jeno kostet rund 200 EUro
Hp PS 812 kostet rund 350 Euro

Schaade,keine Empfehlungen ?

cu


----------



## Vitalis (10. Oktober 2002)

Ich würde beide nicht nehmen.. sondern die Canon PowerShot A40
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?threadid=23914


----------

